# General ovulation induction CYCLE AND GENERAL CHAT AREA



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello ladies


I thought it might be nice to have a general chat area for you guys to discuss, your cycles, side effects, and give general support to eachother   


Happy chatting ladies


----------



## 3062melissa (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks poppy great idea


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx poppy, I agree with 3062melissa. 
I'm waiting for the wicked witch to show her ugly self so that I can get on and start round 2. I had a negative pregnancy test today and I want to jump into round 2 asap.
Will be great to chat to others who are starting soon or have started. Maybe we can give each other support during these trying times   xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Its been quiet in here ladies, lets get this thread going
so anyone cycling now feel free to post here for support, and ask any questions
once we have some regular posters in here i will do a table for you if you would like me too? so we will have a list of all you girls then you can see when people are due to test etc, its nice to offer words of encouragement, it makes this journey a little more bareable knowing someone is there going through the same   


please keep cycle related questions to this thread   


happy chatting
poppy


----------



## 3062melissa (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I'm cd 5 today and just taking my 150 gonal f. Last month as it got upped from 75 I suffered awful headaches on it so now trying to drink more and hope that will help. Having my scan Sunday, abit early but that's only day I could get! Last month I really felt it working and got 2 good follicles but no pains as yet. Was quite disappointed to get bfn  anyway good luck to all x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all, I triggered yesterday  evening so I suppose I'm now in 2ww  
I'm not feeling very optimistic, only had one folly, I get 1 folly on my own and that hasn't worked for 7yrs ttc so naturally after injecting with 50iu gonal f to have one folly has left me feeling very  disappointed and negative  
After talking to dh we have decided not to count this as an official "go" as this cycle was supposed to be our last go. 
3062Melissa, you mentioned your gonal f dosage being increased from 75 to 150, can I ask why they increased your dose? Is ut because you only had 1 folly too? 
I'm going to ask our clinic to up my dose to 75 or naybe 100 as i'd like to have at least 2 or 3 follicles to give ourself the best chance. I'm not sure if they will agree or not though    And to top it off, my clinic are closed during weekends which makes things very difficult as af comes when she bloody likes! Then the clinic us closed during xmas, not sure for how long. 
Anyway, good luck to you and hope you get that well deserved bfp xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello ladies
ive just found something on the zita west clinic area that might interest some of you regarding ovulation
heres the link to the post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330383.msg5962649#msg5962649


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi girls having an emotional day today cried bucket loads wonder if my tears will ever dry out the amount I've been crying recently  I'm currently on CD19 and due on next Monday and praying that clomid has worked first time for us but I have a horrible feeling it'll be onto round two. I've tested positive days 9 though to 15 on home ovulation kits and dtd everyday had a few niggles in my lower abdomen and headaches from clomid but nothing that really bothered me. I feel this month has been the longest month of my life after taking clomid days 2-6 which went really quick to now waiting to see if it's worked or not. 

Here's hoping for some good news baby dust to all my fertility friends xxx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am in the same boat as you. Finished first round. Had folicle scan showed 2 eggs. Had positive ovulation on Friday and now in 2ww. I'm going insane. The thought of getting up for work tomorrow is making me so depressed. I just want to stay indoors until I know what is going on. 

It's so stressfulxx


----------



## Platzer (Nov 25, 2014)

Just finished my second round on clomid and did the second screening and the five follicles that were big got smaller, but there were also more follicles....it hit hard and don't know what it really means...I go tomorrow to get blood work to check for ovulation....


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

I've not been told to go in for any scans or blood test to see if ovulation is taking place just been told to do home ovulation tests thankfully they've been coming up positive. I hate all this waiting game it's stessing me out. Can anyone revommend any ways to help relax and bring my stress levels down xx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Kolbm, sorry I don't have any recommendations on how to relax, I wish I did tho, could do with a little relaxing myself lol!
I'm Unexplained too, been ttc fir 7yrs!  
I do have a ds concieved naturally and on my first try but this was 12yrs ago. I did try clomid a few years ago but I never had any bloods or scans, just told to get on with it really  
The clomid teally effected my cm, i was so dry (tmi). I do wonder how many follicles I had on it tho as some people talk about having 2,3 or more on 50mg  

I'm On injectables now, just did 3 cycles and had only 1 follicle on the last 2 cycles which costs a lot so felt really disappointed as it was to "boost" our chances, some boost eh!
I'm thinking of having one last go but this time with iui and a higher dose, if that doesn't work then thats the end of our journey  

Anyway, good luck for your cycle xx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi ladies! Quick question.  I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid + iui. (Secondary infertility, Ttc 1.5 years w two early mc's.).  I produced 1 follicle last month and they're keeping me on the same dose as 1 follicle is their goal and I responded they way they wanted me to.  My question is why the heck to bother w Clomid as I was already producing 1 folly by myself?  It seems to me that producing more is better in case some of them are messed up? Any ideas??


----------

